
Show HN: An implementation of the Luleå routing table algorithm - ztion
https://github.com/ztion/lulea_trie_poc
======
ztion
I was researching routing table algorithms a while back, and this algorithm
came up in several places, but I never saw an open source implementation of it
anywhere. Maybe because it was patented back in the 90s. As far as I can see,
the patents it had is now voided, due to not paying the fees for them.

This implementation is slightly modified as compared to how it was originally
published. It now works with the much bigger BGP routing table today. It also
does away with the maptable, saving a memory reference.

I'm sure the part where it is building the two trees could be improved, but I
think this will do for now.

